

RIM Unveils Blackberry BBX based on QNX - mattadams
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-10-18/rim-unveils-new-operating-system-to-challenge-apple-google.html

======
mattadams
I think QNX is a neat platform but I really question whether this will be
enough to save them. BBX looks like a blunt tool for what is probably a
multifaceted cross-company problem.

Edit: Apologies for the Business week article - I haven't come across anything
else yet.

~~~
wmf
From the source: <http://us.blackberry.com/blackberry-release.jsp>

The press is talking about QNX but it looks like Cascades is the real news.

